# bed in progress



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Happy new year everyone,

Here are a couple of pictures of the bed I made for my parents' visit in Australia. It is not yet finished, I need to make a drawer but that's all I managed to come up with by 2am on the day before my parents arrived...lol... Neighbours were delighted to hear the machines !!! Got them nice Xmas presents to compensate.
Sorry Harry, didn't have time to take many progress shot, I'll make it up when I make the drawers...
My parents seemed happy with the bed....
Cheers,
Steph


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

What are the woods, it's looking good. Are the pins decorative or do they actually pin the tenons?

My 6 year old said "that's pretty but the light wood should be a little darker", sorry she is very critical of all my work too! I like the two woods you chose!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

That a beauty Steph. Love the contrasting woods and the pins. Great job!


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> What are the woods, it's looking good. Are the pins decorative or do they actually pin the tenons?
> 
> My 6 year old said "that's pretty but the light wood should be a little darker", sorry she is very critical of all my work too! I like the two woods you chose!


Hi Nick,

The woods are Tasmanian Oak for the frame and Jarrah for the panels. Got the Jarrah super cheap compared to its normal price so I opted for the contrasting colours. My wife was like your daughter at the beginning but now that it's finished she likes it a lot. In fact it doesn't look as contrasting in real compared to the picture. The bed is not finished either, I need to add some few cosmetics things and make the drawers and add some finish too. Eventually it'll look less contrasting in colour. I just had to have a functional bed quickly because my parents needed a bed straight away, when they're gone I'll fix everything up.
The pins are actually pinning the tenons as I always do. This time I made them in Jarrah from scraps so that it looks nice on the frames. I am getting quite efficient in making the pins though, I cut the lengths on the bandsaw and then I turn them on the lathe. However, to make sure the square part is all the same length for all pins I make a little chuck out of scrap in which I mortised a hope at the right depth. THis way, no measurement required, pins get turned very fast (it'd better because there are quite a few on this bed). Anywayz whenever I make something with tenons and mortises I always make pins, shows it's hand made isn't it?lol....
CHeers
Steph


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

a1tomo said:


> That a beauty Steph. Love the contrasting woods and the pins. Great job!


THanx Tom....


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice one Steph. What sort of finish are you planning to use? I've got some (very pink) jarrah that I don't know what to do with and would like to know how it comes up with different finishes.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a beautiful job Steph, as have been all the projects that you have posted.
I forgive everyone once per year for their transgressions, and this is yours for 2009! Nice to see you back.


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful- this looks like a failed project my fiancee started...... I may send him this way to get him to motivated again.


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

nzgeordie said:


> Nice one Steph. What sort of finish are you planning to use? I've got some (very pink) jarrah that I don't know what to do with and would like to know how it comes up with different finishes.


Hi,

At the moment the bed is sealed with two coats of Danish oil. I don't plan on staining anything. Rather, I'll put more oil and may be add a couple of coats of wipe-on poly to give it more durability. This said, I was toying with the idea of applying a garnet colour french polish on the structure in order to reduce the colour contrast, but I am still unsure about that, I may do it on some test pieces beforehand.
Though I reckon that some of this garnet polish on your too pink Jarrah may give it more depth and remove the too pink impression, what do you think. I found some descently priced garnet polish at a shop called "mother of pearl" (in sydney but they have a website and do orders)


Harry, thank you for giving me a pass for this time but I am a bit worried now, I've already blown up my allowance and it's not even February yet...lol... I promise I'll take zillion of pics when I do the drawers.... gotta get rid of my parents first though...lol



Am not sure it's a good strategy to remind your fiance (only double ee at the end if it is a female... that was the French lesson of teh day,... ) about a failed project, that's gonna piss him off and he may get back to it, but with a chainsaw... lol

THanx guys for the encouragements, and sorry to not show up often these days, gotta babysit my non-english-speaking parents... my head is spinning with all the translation work I gotta do these days...
Cheers
Steph


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

stef1611 said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> The woods are Tasmanian Oak for the frame and Jarrah for the panels. Got the Jarrah super cheap compared to its normal price so I opted for the contrasting colours. My wife was like your daughter at the beginning but now that it's finished she likes it a lot. In fact it doesn't look as contrasting in real compared to the picture. The bed is not finished either, I need to add some few cosmetics things and make the drawers and add some finish too. Eventually it'll look less contrasting in colour. I just had to have a functional bed quickly because my parents needed a bed straight away, when they're gone I'll fix everything up.
> The pins are actually pinning the tenons as I always do. This time I made them in Jarrah from scraps so that it looks nice on the frames. I am getting quite efficient in making the pins though, I cut the lengths on the bandsaw and then I turn them on the lathe. However, to make sure the square part is all the same length for all pins I make a little chuck out of scrap in which I mortised a hope at the right depth. THis way, no measurement required, pins get turned very fast (it'd better because there are quite a few on this bed). Anywayz whenever I make something with tenons and mortises I always make pins, shows it's hand made isn't it?lol....
> ...



Oh yeah I agree. There are some joints that you can not see and I always wonder if it was worth the time to anyone except the woodworker themselves. Why not show off the joinery.

Do not mess with the Garnet, it tends to orange up and if the wife likes it leave it be!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice work (out) bench Steph 


====



stef1611 said:


> Happy new year everyone,
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the bed I made for my parents' visit in Australia. It is not yet finished, I need to make a drawer but that's all I managed to come up with by 2am on the day before my parents arrived...lol... Neighbours were delighted to hear the machines !!! Got them nice Xmas presents to compensate.
> Sorry Harry, didn't have time to take many progress shot, I'll make it up when I make the drawers...
> ...


----------

